# Buccee's cured/smoked pork tenderloin



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

OK, my son loves this stuff. It comes in thick slices vacuum bagged at Buccee's. Does anyone have a recipe for something similar? Seems like it is cured and smoked? 
I'd really like to be able to make my own instead of paying $$$! so much for it.
My son's 15 so he can go through a lot!

thanks,
-Sammy


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I believe that tenderloin is salt cured, then smoked.

https://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=400334


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I just did 8 large hind quarters from some pigs we shot this last year . I got a 2 pound bag of maple cure from Allied Kinco . I mixed 1 pound of cure , 1 pound of sugar , and a pound of sea salt to 5 gallons of water . get the brine/cure cold and inject the quarters well . submerge them in the brine and soak for 4 days keeping the brine cold with frozen milk jugs . Take the quarters out and rinse . Slow smoke to an internal temp of 165 . Take them off the smoke and let them cool . Refrigerate for 2 days to let the smoke flavors to get into the meat . They turned out great . I'm sure you could do loins the same way .


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm glad I didn't read this until lunchtime !

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Use the cure recipe in thread below on pork tenderloin, then throw in electric smoker. I usually to a few, when I find tenderloins on sale.

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1917242&highlight=buckboard&page=3


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Pick up some pork tender loins, a bag of Morton tender quick and some one gallon zip lock bags

Place 3/4 cup tender quick in the bag and fill with water. Dissolve the tender quick then put 2-3 loins in each bag. Fill the rest of the way with water and set in the refrigerator for 4 days

Remove loins from the bag and rinse the loins to remove the excess salt.
Soak in a bowl of water for 4 hours remove and pat dry. Add course ground pepper as desired

Set smoker to 200-225 degrees and smoke for about 2-2.5 hours until internal temp reached 145

Pull them from the smoker cool and refrigerate for a day then they are ready to eat

Enjoy!


----------

